# TDI Title Certificates



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

I just received my registration packet back from TDI with Abby's shiny new Therapy Dog tag and ID and all the information. In reading through it, I found that TDI offers title certificates based on the number of visits done. 

I was curious whether anyone here who belongs to TDI has completed any of those and gotten their certificates? Do you put the title with your dog's information, like an AKC title? 

Just curious.


----------



## balakai (Feb 9, 2005)

Chris, JD earned his TDIA (A for Active) prior to his retirement. I do use it along with his agility and rally titles.

I don't remember if we got a paper title certificate, though--let me go check his scrapbook...yep, we did. Nice colorful certificate.

~Kristin


----------



## EJQ (May 13, 2003)

Well I have to admit that I have been pretty lazy when it comes to reporting our visits. I will have to read through the literature again to familiarize myself one that point - for all I know we might qualify. We visit 4 facilities in our area and have been to one of them (the nursing home/rehab center) 8 or 9 times since ARA was certified.

I do include her TDI credentials along with her AKC CGC. I think it is important because neither of those "titles" is that easy to come by and is an indicator of the dog's capabilities.


----------

